# Wahoo Elemnt not syncing properly



## cambsno (11 Oct 2020)

2nd ride today with this. The 1st ride all synced ok and could see map, speeds etc...

Think i did everything the same again today but not working right.

If i go into my elemnt app (or the Wahoo fitness (black) app) it comes wu with the date (today), time, Cycling and then the miles, distance, ave speed and elevation. Unlike my 1st ride, no map is displayed. Now it get weirder! I click on the 1st ride and brings up a number of graphs, climbing & speed information. But i click on my 2nd ride (today) and the date changes to 27th Sept and stays that way when i go back to the list of workouts. If i close the app and restart it, date is back to 11th Oct until i go into the detail and the same happens. Also there is no detail - it has temp, and space for a map but nothing else?

If in the workout, i click on the box with an arrow (top right) it shows apps to authorise. Health is there and Komoot has red text saying 'something went wrong' - click the refresh and it says 'error - this site requires location data).

Any ideas what is going on and can i get the rest of my data/map back? Should i delete workout and try to re-sync?


----------



## 13 rider (11 Oct 2020)

If you go straight to kamoot or Strava can you see the ride correctly ? . If all else fails delete the ride then resync the ride off your head unit


----------



## cambsno (11 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> If you go straight to kamoot or Strava can you see the ride correctly ? . If all else fails delete the ride then resync the ride off your head unit


Nothing in komoot. Deleted the ride but now will not resync the ride.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Oct 2020)

On your phone turn off wifi, bluetooth and data for a few seconds and turn them back on. Pair your phone up with the Wahoo and it will probably sync. 
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## cambsno (18 Oct 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> On your phone turn off wifi, bluetooth and data for a few seconds and turn them back on. Pair your phone up with the Wahoo and it will probably sync.
> Let us know how you get on.



Nope!

Went out on a 52 miler, all seemed ok and at the end i could see key stats on the elemnt, went to the app and it was not there - well, it wasn't as it was only showing my first ride but the mileage was of my new ride, even though map and date were of old one! Have now factory reset the elemnt and reinstalled the apps and deleted all rides so hoping it works ok!

Just to check - all I do is find the route on my elemnt, hit start then end??


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2020)

Reading your first and last posts it appears to me this is a brand new device which is faulty. I wouldn't waste time playing around with it and would ask the retailer for a refund.

If you draw a blank with this you'll find Wahoo tech support very good. If it's deemed faulty Wahoo will give you a replacement in five working days.

The Elemnt is a very simple device. It's hard to imagine you are doing something wrong.


----------

